# Drawer Lock Bit



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

I am looking at getting a drawer lock bit and would like to know people comments of pros and cons.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ARCJR said:


> I am looking at getting a drawer lock bit and would like to know people comments of pros and cons.


Hi Alex - Good bits and work fine.. I found though that you can very closely duplicate the joint with locking rabbet joints which can be easily done on the table saw or router table with common slot cutters or straight bits, nothing special


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

For drawers, mechanically and in ease of set up, I agree with John. OTOH, my drawer lock bit yields 45s at the corners. I sometimes use it for boxes. Mine's a pain to set up, though. 


jschaben said:


> Hi Alex - Good bits and work fine.. I found though that you can very closely duplicate the joint with locking rabbet joints which can be easily done on the table saw or router table with common slot cutters or straight bits, nothing special


----------



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

Rockler has a drawer lock bit for $19.99, but they are currently out of stock for the set up block. I was hoping to use it instead of setting up table saws or router tables. I thought it might be quicker and easier to use. 

Easier to use would mean less mistakes and less scrap created = money and time saved.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Drawer Front Router Bit - Reversible - 15133 | eBay

$ 16.oo With free shipping
===
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lock-Miter-...560972443?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item564727b69b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-Shank-2-3-4-Dia-45-Lock-Miter-Router-Bit-/130645898822?
pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e6b1a3646
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-Sh...645898836?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e6b1a3654
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-4-Sh...645310267?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e6b113b3b

for the thin stock
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM26-29lockmtr0911.pdf
===



ARCJR said:


> Rockler has a drawer lock bit for $19.99, but they are currently out of stock for the set up block. I was hoping to use it instead of setting up table saws or router tables. I thought it might be quicker and easier to use.
> 
> Easier to use would mean less mistakes and less scrap created = money and time saved.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

OOOOPS!
This is the bit I was thinking of.







sorry if I confused anyone.


----------



## saltapones (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi alex, recently buy a bit lock drawers, the first setup is difficult but the end result is nice, try it and discarded wood until well. Regards


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You are right Luis, it is best to make some practice cuts on scrap material with any of the corner joint bits.


----------

